

JQuery and Javascript Coding Examples and Best Practices - techmanwest
http://www.examville.com/examville/JQuery%20and%20Javascript%20Coding%20%20%20Examples%20and%20Best%20Practices-ID6767

======
misterbwong
Direct link to th ACTUAL article, not some spammy site that copy pasted it
into a google doc: [http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2008/09/16/jquery-
examples-a...](http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2008/09/16/jquery-examples-and-
best-practices/)

------
verysimple
direct link to the google preview
[http://docs.google.com/gview?url=https%3A%2F%2Finformation-t...](http://docs.google.com/gview?url=https%3A%2F%2Finformation-
technology.s3.amazonaws.com%2FJQuery-and-
Javascript%2520Coding%2520-%2520Examples%2520and%2520Best%2520Practices.pdf%3FAWSAccessKeyId%3D070N6C523Z2YQTC8ERR2%26Expires%3D1301863678%26Signature%3Dgbbw6zPaFGyeIQkk8eo1L1Sa1eg%253D&embedded=true)

------
DjDarkman
I'm kind of disappointed, it lacks object patterns and closures furthermore:
sometimes you need to create functionality and there is no plain HTML way out
ie: when you want to 'backport' something to IE.

